
When Plants Go to War - ernesto95
http://nautil.us/issue/31/stress/when-plants-go-to-war
======
davelnewton
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817320),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10821735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10821735)

